# Holding female?



## Tinng321 (Feb 7, 2020)

Is this fishing holding eggs? Is this a red zebra?


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes it is holding. It looks like a Chindogo saulosi female to me. Not a red zebra.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Definitely holding


----------



## Tinng321 (Feb 7, 2020)

jcover said:


> Yes it is holding. It looks like a Chindogo saulosi female to me. Not a red zebra.


Thank you.


----------



## Tinng321 (Feb 7, 2020)

ironspider said:


> Definitely holding


Thank you.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

looks like an Auratus beside your Chindogo saulosi. love the look of the Auratus but they seem to have a bad rep. How many do you have and any problems? Bill


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tinng321 has had a death in the tank which is being discussed now. Look for other threads on this.


----------



## Tinng321 (Feb 7, 2020)

willyg1631 said:


> looks like an Auratus beside your Chindogo saulosi. love the look of the Auratus but they seem to have a bad rep. How many do you have and any problems? Bill


I have about 6 or 7 Auratus. To be honest, they are not too bad. I have 1 demasoni now (2 died from sickness), 7 red zebras, 4 albino socolofi, 3 saulosi, 3 cobalt blue, 2 OB, 7 yellow labs, 2 ice blue, 3 small peacocks, 5 medium peacock, 1 medium hap, and 4 small haps. They get along pretty well. There is some aggression but very minimal.


----------



## Tinng321 (Feb 7, 2020)

willyg1631 said:


> looks like an Auratus beside your Chindogo saulosi. love the look of the Auratus but they seem to have a bad rep. How many do you have and any problems? Bill


Here are some photos. No problem so far. Hope it stays that way. I honestly think my demasoni died because my brother over fed them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Overfeeding does not kill demasoni. IME they die from being harassed by tank mates and over time they become susceptible to stress related illnesses like bloat.


----------



## Tinng321 (Feb 7, 2020)

I have separated the holding female to a separate tank. When will she split out her young? Do I have to do water changes during the waiting period? If yes, how much and how often?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Females hold an average of 28 days. The holding tank should be just like the main tank with filtration, heat and weekly 50% water changes.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for the reply Tinng321- sorry about the demasoni, nice you have some new life starting out. Tank is excellent and stand looks like quality furniture. Bill


----------



## Tinng321 (Feb 7, 2020)

Is she still holding? I separated her to another tank a week ago and now it doesn't look like she is holding anything.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

to me it looks like she is still holding. You should be able to see the fry/eggs in the mouth if you look from the front.


----------

